# Vacuum Sealing System?



## OPC'n (Jan 2, 2018)

Does anyone here on PB have a vacuum sealing system? Is it worth the money? Does it work well? What brand do you have?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 2, 2018)

We had a Food Saver system, but it didn't do a good job. We upgraded to this one:http://www.cabelas.com/product/home...commercial-vacuum-sealer/1661927.uts?slotId=0 and it works very well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

